# Ready to Add 1st 'Finger Drum' Controller _ Anything Better than Maschine MK3 ?



## sostenuto (Apr 29, 2021)

Nothing 'Live', just going for several new drum libs and learning to use in home studio. Triggered by Fluffy Audio _ Jazz Drum Brushes release, and Paolo's posted reference to Maschine.
Also checking: Akai MPC ONE, Novation, Arturia, but no clue .... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 29, 2021)

Where to start focusing seriously ?


----------



## Hywel (Apr 29, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Where to start focusing seriously ?


I am an NKS fan like you, I would seriously just use a keyboard controller. I have tried using a 4x4 drum pad and find it so unintuitive. If you stick to using the GM drums mapping your fingers will get used to where the sounds are with a little practice... I'm a dreadful drummer BTW so feel free to ignore my advice!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 30, 2021)

Hywel said:


> I am an NKS fan like you, I would seriously just use a keyboard controller. I have tried using a 4x4 drum pad and find it so unintuitive. If you stick to using the GM drums mapping your fingers will get used to where the sounds are with a little practice... I'm a dreadful drummer BTW so feel free to ignore my advice!


Au Contraire ! Need this perspective to avoid choosing wrongly. Pianist, with little sense of drumming. Eight pads on current M-Audio Axiom Pro61 have never been a comfortable way to go. 
Also use KK - S49 keyboard and will revisit GM mapping for some focused learning. THX.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Apr 30, 2021)

Stick with the keys?:


----------



## el-bo (Apr 30, 2021)

InLight-Tone said:


> Stick with the keys?:



Keys have an advantage in terms of the amount of articulations that can be accessed, which I find to be important. Where they are not so great is in the amount of dead-space/travel/rebound, involved in depressing the keys.

For me, I've not found anything I prefer to my Roli Seaboard. I spent years with a self-modded Akai and Korg PadKontrol, but the Rise beats them in terms of it's tickle-tactile nature.


----------



## Drjay (Apr 30, 2021)

I like the feeling and size of the Maschine Pads. But it all depends on your needs. The Bop Pad is cool, also. But it has 4 Pads only, although with several ‚trigger zones‘ per pad.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 30, 2021)

Drjay said:


> I like the feeling and size of the Maschine Pads. But it all depends on your needs. The Bop Pad is cool, also. But it has 4 Pads only, although with several ‚trigger zones‘ per pad.


No DJ interest so may consider Maschine Mikro __ but likely new Maschine Pads would be preferred. Will stay open-minded while working on keyboard alternative. THX.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 30, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> No DJ interest so may consider Maschine Mikro __ but likely new Maschine Pads would be preferred. Will stay open-minded while working on keyboard alternative. THX.


What drum software do you use and what style if drumming are you looking to play?


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 30, 2021)

NI KU12 ( Abbey Road /Damage /Druml;ab, Studio Drummer ), Addictive Drums 2, Drum Fury, limited others. Broad interests over time, but jazz, latin, pop, lite rock. 

Current peaked interest based on new Fluffy Audio _ Jazz Drum Brushes Lib. If this new added many new expansions: genres, grooves/presets, would be less pressed to finally learn finger drumming ... 

Orchestral /Epic ..... Taikos, etc. is also of interest.


----------



## SupremeFist (Apr 30, 2021)

What about a very cheap pad thing like an Akai LDP8?


----------



## el-bo (Apr 30, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> NI KU12 ( Abbey Road /Damage /Druml;ab, Studio Drummer ), Addictive Drums 2, Drum Fury, limited others. Broad interests over time, but jazz, latin, pop, lite rock.
> 
> Current peaked interest based on new Fluffy Audio _ Jazz Drum Brushes Lib. If this new added many new expansions: genres, grooves/presets, would be less pressed to finally learn finger drumming ...
> 
> Orchestral /Epic ..... Taikos, etc. is also of interest.


NI's AR Tight 70's (modified) was my kit of choice for quite a while. Excellent library.

Not sure how proficient a keyboardist you are, but another advantage of using the keyboard is that essentially it's tuned percussion, with fingers instead of sticks/mallets. So you might already be off to a great start 

16 pads work great for Hip-Hop etc. and can definitely be used to make a very convincing performance. But if you're looking to emulate a more detailed and authentic experience, more articulations are needed. And if you're paying for more intricately-sampled libraries it's a bit of a waste not to fully exploit them.

Of course, the advantage with pads is their tautness. Much easier to trigger multiple hits from them, due to the limited travel and rebound. That's why the Seaboards (for me) hit the sweet-spot due to having at least two octaves of pad-like material. It's not just that they can be set up to track very low-velocities, but the ability to discern and pick out the velocities in between minimum and maximum is better than my previous pad options.

Anyway...not trying to sell you on a Roli. 

I think that starting off with a keyboard is a better idea, as it's harder to come back from pads. Check out my man, Andre, for someone with some tight keyboard-drumming chops:





He also has drum-less tracks on his channel, which is a great way to learn practise. And searching "drumless" on Youtube will bring up a lot of other options. Also, I use Izotope Rx' Music Rebalance to make my own drumless tracks. So if you have that software, you can have a lot of fun.

And don't forget to pay attention to how drummers drum, to work out all the little tricks to an authentic performance


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 30, 2021)

el-bo said:


> NI's AR Tight 70's (modified) was my kit of choice for quite a while. Excellent library.
> 
> Not sure how proficient a keyboardist you are, but another advantage of using the keyboard is that essentially it's tuned percussion, with fingers instead of sticks/mallets. So you might already be off to a great start
> 
> ...



Was very interested in Roli Seaboard RISE from Intro. Out of stock on all versions now.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 30, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Was very interested in Roli Seaboard RISE from Intro. Out of stock on all versions now.


I have definitely thought about recommending the Seaboard Block specifically for finger-drumming. I hope that my Rise doesn't imminently become EOL :(


----------



## SupremeFist (Apr 30, 2021)

el-bo said:


> . And searching "drumless" on Youtube will bring up a lot of other options. Also, I use Izotope Rx' Music Rebalance to make my own drumless tracks. So if you have that software, you can have a lot of fun.
> 
> And don't forget to pay attention to how drummers drum, to work out all the little tricks to an authentic performance


Ooh, I just started teaching myself drums (on a V-kit) last year, and I didn't know you could do this. Thanks for the tips! 🤘🏻


----------



## el-bo (Apr 30, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Ooh, I just started reaching myself drums (on a V-kit) last year, and I didn't know you could do this. Thanks for the tips! 🤘🏻


You're welcome! Have fun


----------



## SupremeFist (Apr 30, 2021)

el-bo said:


> You're welcome! Have fun


Turns out I love hitting things.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 30, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Turns out I love hitting things.


Me too. Always wanted to be a drummer, but my parents thought a guitarist would be more compatible with their lifestyle


----------



## Chaosmod (Apr 30, 2021)

I purchased the Maschine Mk3 to replace my aging Mikro Mk1 and don't regret it at all, it's served me well. If you don't need all the bells and whistles, the Mikro is the logical choice, the pads are excellent.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 30, 2021)

ROLI Lightpad Block M Studio Edition is most interesting and affordable. Seems a new possibility rekindled here and now.


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 30, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Also checking: Akai MPC ONE, Novation, Arturia, but no clue .... 🤷‍♂️


I have a Maschine mk3 and for many things I love it but not for the pads when it comes to finger drums. it's really hard to control (especially) the lower velocity. I get better results on my keyboard. 

I use this thing for finger drumming by now: https://www.keithmcmillen.com/products/boppad/


----------



## Dan Erben (Apr 30, 2021)

I've been really happy with the MPD218 + MPCStuff thick fat pads. I didn't care for Maschine's workflow/complexity. Check out "Xpress Pads", lots of great info and finger drumming pad layout templates. "Quest for Groove" also has some good informative videos. I prefer triggering a kick with my foot. For that I'd check out AudioFront MidiExpression or eDRUMin.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 30, 2021)

Good to see another keyboard /pad experience. BopPad is affordable and need to research further, but looking at QuNeo as well. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## jonnybutter (Apr 30, 2021)

I often get better results with sticks, but for fingers nothing beats the Roland Handsonic, for me. I play drums in on keyboard too though, and that either works well, or I’m just so used to it after 30+ years. Have not tried the Roli though


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 30, 2021)

THX. Time for some learning about BopPad or Handsonic usage, given the very different surface shape and area. Really some cool new options to sort now ! 😉


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 30, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> ROLI Lightpad Block M Studio Edition is most interesting and affordable. Seems a new possibility rekindled her and now.


This is what I use. You can use it for finger drumming and you can also use it as an x-y pad or 4 faders. The pads can be configured 4x4 or 5x5. You can customize the way you want it for a particular drum and then save it as a preset.


----------



## rnb_2 (Apr 30, 2021)

Maybe take a look at the PreSonus Atom line - I have the Atom SQ, and it's an interesting hybrid of pads and keyboard, with 32 small pads that can emulate a keyboard in certain modes, but can also just be addressed as 32 pads. It's not much more expensive than the Lightpad Block (which I also have), and has a number of other things it can do, but it's not an MPE controller, so if that's something you want to explore, the Lightpad is a good way into that world.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 30, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> Maybe take a look at the PreSonus Atom line - I have the Atom SQ, and it's an interesting hybrid of pads and keyboard, with 32 small pads that can emulate a keyboard in certain modes, but can also just be addressed as 32 pads. It's not much more expensive than the Lightpad Block (which I also have), and has a number of other things it can do, but it's not an MPE controller, so if that's something you want to explore, the Lightpad is a good way into that world.


If you just focus on learning and performing finger drumming, have you a definite preference between Atom SQ and Lightpad Block ? .... especially for leanings to jazz, latin, pop, lite rock genres ?

_Difference only $5.50 now._


----------



## rnb_2 (Apr 30, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> If you just focus on learning and performing finger drumming, have you a definite preference between Atom SQ and Lightpad Block ? .... especially for leanings to jazz, latin, pop, lite rock genres ?
> 
> _Difference only $5.50 now._


I honestly haven't done a lot of drumming with the Lightpad - I bought it for the MPE (which is really great, especially in such a small package) a few years ago, well before I discovered VIs, and I haven't used it much recently. I did just hook it up via Bluetooth to test against the Atom SQ, and I'd say they're fairly comparable. The Atom can do two banks of 16 pads at once, but can't do the standard 4x4 grid that a lot of drum plugins expect (since the pads are in two rows of 16); the Lightpad automatically configures itself to 4x4 when you select Drum mode in ROLI's software.

I did try the Atom SQ for drumming for a while today and really liked it - the pads are small, but big enough to be workable. They're similar enough in size to the keys on a compact controller (like iRigKeys, NI M32, Korg microKEYs, etc) and, since you can arrange them like keys, they can be played like a keyboard controller, but with a feel that works better for drums. I tried it with Geist 2, and once I figured out what octave corresponded to the pads in Geist, I was able to start playing immediately (and I'm by no means an experienced finger drummer).

So, they each have strengths and weaknesses for drumming, but both generally work well. I think it will probably come down to what other things each does that you'd also like to have - the Lightpad does MPE, while the Atom SQ has 8 knobs, a touchpad that can be configured for a number of things, transport controls (work best with Studio One and Ableton; I think it's Mackie-compatible for other DAWs), and the pads can also act like keyboard keys in a few different modes (and I found them fairly playable, but my keyboard skills are only slightly better than my finger drumming).


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Apr 30, 2021)

ONE TO RULE THEM ALL 

Sensel Morph Controller (incl. MPE and still available at amazon[de]):





Sensel Morph


The Sensel Morph is the world's most expressive, portable, and versatile controller. With hot-swappable overlays, you can make music, edit video, and much more.




morph.sensel.com





Some Videos to the Sensel Morph:


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sensel+morph



Next to that the Maschine-Pads are fantastic and also the older Kord Padcontrol with Pads and X/Y-Pad is really nice!


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 30, 2021)

I’m another person that would say stick to keyboards. I started on an MPC around 20 years ago, so pads were what I first learned on, but for the DAW, I much prefer a keyboard controller. I’ve tried Maschine and Arturia Beatstep Pro (which I still have), but the keyboard is still the better option for me. The only reason to go with pads I’d say is if you are performing live or doing YouTube videos and just like the look of pads.

I briefly experimented with a Roland SPD drum pad five or six years ago and I sort of wish I still had that as you can do stuff with sticks that you can’t do with fingers and you can actually practice drums, like rudiments and stuff.

Keys have the advantage of having more articulations and it’s easier to switch back and forth between instruments so it’s quicker for workflow, IMHO.

EDIT: I hadn’t considered @jonnybutter ‘s suggestion of a Handsonic. That could be really cool for hand percussion. I looked into them years ago, but never got around to trying one out myself.


----------



## Ndee (May 1, 2021)

I've performed live playing beats both with keys and pads, both work fine, a matter of learning and adjusting yourself into it. I believe in buying less & using what you have more


----------



## Jiffster (May 1, 2021)

I have a role lightpad that I occasionally use for sound design when creating variations, but it'd probably be great for perc performance input









Lightpad Block Studio Edition | ROLI


Make beats in a way that was never possible before. The Lightpad Block lets you bend and shape drums and build your tracks, all at the touch of a finger. Now with ROLI Studio software.



roli.com


----------



## StillLife (May 1, 2021)

Maschine MK3 is a fantastic piece of kit (it has become the center piece of my studio), but it is WAY more than a drum pad controller. If you only want it to use it for some finger drumming, than my advice would be: stick with the S49.


----------



## sostenuto (May 1, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> I honestly haven't done a lot of drumming with the Lightpad - I bought it for the MPE (which is really great, especially in such a small package) a few years ago, well before I discovered VIs, and I haven't used it much recently. I did just hook it up via Bluetooth to test against the Atom SQ, and I'd say they're fairly comparable. The Atom can do two banks of 16 pads at once, but can't do the standard 4x4 grid that a lot of drum plugins expect (since the pads are in two rows of 16); the Lightpad automatically configures itself to 4x4 when you select Drum mode in ROLI's software.
> 
> I did try the Atom SQ for drumming for a while today and really liked it - the pads are small, but big enough to be workable. They're similar enough in size to the keys on a compact controller (like iRigKeys, NI M32, Korg microKEYs, etc) and, since you can arrange them like keys, they can be played like a keyboard controller, but with a feel that works better for drums. I tried it with Geist 2, and once I figured out what octave corresponded to the pads in Geist, I was able to start playing immediately (and I'm by no means an experienced finger drummer).
> 
> So, they each have strengths and weaknesses for drumming, but both generally work well. I think it will probably come down to what other things each does that you'd also like to have - the Lightpad does MPE, while the Atom SQ has 8 knobs, a touchpad that can be configured for a number of things, transport controls (work best with Studio One and Ableton; I think it's Mackie-compatible for other DAWs), and the pads can also act like keyboard keys in a few different modes (and I found them fairly playable, but my keyboard skills are only slightly better than my finger drumming).


Very cool to take time to revisit this and offer detailed impressions. So many helpful inputs now; every one seems to be more understandable and fine tune my choices !! Many THX !


----------



## sostenuto (May 1, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> ONE TO RULE THEM ALL
> 
> Sensel Morph Controller (incl. MPE and still available at amazon[de]):
> 
> ...


Sensel Morph is totally unknown product !! Videos, so far, are impressive. Already thinking of many apps it can offer. Thanks much ! Detour now to sort this for short list. 😎

Out of Stock __ on Site !


----------



## sostenuto (May 1, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> I’m another person that would say stick to keyboards. I started on an MPC around 20 years ago, so pads were what I first learned on, but for the DAW, I much prefer a keyboard controller. I’ve tried Maschine and Arturia Beatstep Pro (which I still have), but the keyboard is still the better option for me. The only reason to go with pads I’d say is if you are performing live or doing YouTube videos and just like the look of pads.
> 
> I briefly experimented with a Roland SPD drum pad five or six years ago and I sort of wish I still had that as you can do stuff with sticks that you can’t do with fingers and you can actually practice drums, like rudiments and stuff.
> 
> ...


Roland out of personal range, but good to read your experiencs(s) .... Maschine, Beatstep, et al. 
Handsonic is on short list. THX.

Regards


----------

